# Ex Wife May still be attracted to me



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

So even though we've been divorced for a while I get the feeling she still has some physical attraction. Granted our divorce was very amicable and we are still good friends till this day, we will forever remain in each others lives cause we have to kids together. I'm with the kids very often and so is she.
Every now and then she'd talk about having an ache or feeling weird on a body part and just proceed to show me.
Last time it was her thigh and then her butt (no not her but*hole). I did set boundaries by the way. 
Now don't get me wrong I still find her attractive BUT all the crap she put me through makes that attraction last about a second. 
Now I may be over thinking it but when you've known a person after 11 yrs I'm pretty sure I'm on to something. Am I crazy? lol


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Are you in a relationship with someone else now?

If so, tell her (your ex) how you feel and that those things make you uncomfortable. Not mention it puts you in a rock and a hardplace pertaining to you current partner.

If not, then you have to decide if you want to get involved again. I suspect you don't, meaning once again you need to tell her to back off because she's making you feel uncomfortable.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

kingsfan said:


> Are you in a relationship with someone else now?
> 
> If so, tell her (your ex) how you feel and that those things make you uncomfortable. Not mention it puts you in a rock and a hardplace pertaining to you current partner.
> 
> If not, then you have to decide if you want to get involved again. I suspect you don't, meaning once again you need to tell her to back off because she's making you feel uncomfortable.


Oh I already spoke with her about it and I'm in a new relationship. I just find it interesting how someone who almost drove you off the cliff is now so eager to show you her body parts!


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

aston said:


> Oh I already spoke with her about it and I'm in a new relationship. I just find it interesting how someone who almost drove you off the cliff is now so eager to show you her body parts!


You should read some threads by the poster kev23...

Or mine regarding my ex-wife. Some spouses use sex as a carrot in front of a horse...


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Is she having financial problems?


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

kingsfan said:


> You should read some threads by the poster kev23...
> 
> Or mine regarding my ex-wife. Some spouses use sex as a carrot in front of a horse...


Honestly I find it reprehensible when spouses use sex as a tool. And then they get offended when the other spouse gets it elsewhere...


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Is she having financial problems?


No she's not.....not even remotely close.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

If you think she's hitting on you, she probably is. Maybe she wants to get back together. Maybe she just wants a friend with benefits.

Maybe, she's just so comfortable around you that she has no qualms about showing you her body. No hanky panky desired.

You just need to decide what you want. Are you committed to your new partner? Would you be able to have a purely sexual encounter with your ex without getting emotional? Do you want to try to get back together? Do you want to keep things at a distance?

Good luck.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

She probably just noticed a few shards of your broken dignity laying around and figured she'd come back to get them.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

PHTlump said:


> If you think she's hitting on you, she probably is. Maybe she wants to get back together. Maybe she just wants a friend with benefits.
> 
> Maybe, she's just so comfortable around you that she has no qualms about showing you her body. No hanky panky desired.
> 
> ...


I would really like to believe it's just because we're comfortable around each other and having no qualms about it.


----------

